# my leopard geckos wont eat mealworms



## gleng11 (Mar 22, 2011)

my leopard geckos wont touch there mealworms at all, but will eat all there crickets does this happen to any one else ...


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

gleng11 said:


> my leopard geckos wont touch there mealworms at all, but will eat all there crickets does this happen to any one else ...


i wouldnt worry mate mines has never eaten them either but she does like morios but i wouldnt feed them until it is fully grown really cos they can be huge for them. mines does go nuts for locusts and dubia roaches though : victory:


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine doesnt touch them at all, the odd morio over the years but even then its a waste me buying them. Loves crix and locusts tho and would never turn down a waxie so i am happy!


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

mine have been the same. I must be a push over as they both ate them previously apparently but now they don't touch them and eat crix instead. 

I have a right little gutload and switch the ones in the bowls everyday routine going on but they just don't appreciate the effort lol


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you tried putting one loose in the viv. Mine pounce on mealworms as they scuttle past. It can trigger a feed. I'm trying to find some dubia roaches now.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

markn said:


> Have you tried putting one loose in the viv. Mine pounce on mealworms as they scuttle past. It can trigger a feed. I'm trying to find some dubia roaches now.


I had thought about that, think it would work for the male I have, not sure about my girlie, she is alot shyer and comes out for food when I'm not watching, I reckon the mealies would have disapeared under the kitchen roll before she came out. 

Keep seeing a lot of people using roaches - are they more nutritious or just to add variety to the diet?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I've heard dubias are quite nutritional and give off a scent that triggers a feed.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Mine won't eat anything unless it's wriggling, or moving generally. I've seen a cricket sat within a cm of her nose totally ignored until it moves. Then, watch out Mr Cricket!


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah mine have never eaten meal worms or morio worms... I have tried but always failed, locusts and the odd wax worms only for them now!


----------



## moll28 (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry mate I kept my Leo just on mealies then she suddenly went off them and wouldn't touch them at all, so I switched to locust and she absolutely loves them, goes wild hunting them down and ragging them all over, Id get some and give it a try.


----------



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

*Dont like crickets!*

:bash:t my Leo is just the opposite he won't eat crickets but he loves mealies & waxies do locusts bite?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

no locust dont bite , i stopped crickets as they do bite , all mine eat meal worms and love roaches and locust, i still leave a dish in the viv 24/7 and try feeding roaches 2-3 times a week not every day for adults all my babies are on mini meal worms 24/7 and small roaches 2 times a week, can i ask what you supplement with calcium wise 

paul


----------



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

*Looking for Calcium w/o D3*

I am looking for calcium w/o D3 to leave in the viv 24/7 but the stores don't carry it. I was leaving the calcium w/ D3 in the viv until I found out it was "dangerous" it didn't hurt my gecko but now that I heard abt it I removed it. He loves mealies & waxies so I am going to leave well enough alone. :whistling2:


----------



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

All 3 of mine love them : victory:


----------



## joshuad (Aug 18, 2013)

DONT panic!! neither does mine. 
he was kept on them ONLY in the shop he was in as a hatchling but soon as i got him he came off them


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Ive tried hand feeding and leaving them in a dish inside the viv and my leo wont eat them either.


----------



## thomasdixon (May 29, 2013)

I'm half divided,my adult female doesn't touch them,but my juv male loves them,( he will eat anything I put in front of him)


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

My adult male had him since he was about 1 month old, and from day 1 of me having him he has never liked them!
I keep trying him every 6-8 months he will forget what they are, eat one then probably remember how much he hates them and not eat the rest!

My leo's more a cricket & locust eater.


----------

